# Paid?



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Mar 2005)

Recently a Cadet at my school has claimed he is being paid by the RCAC as a Tp. Ldr or something of that nature, BS or no? I strongly suspect he's talking out of his ass.


----------



## army_gurl_74 (5 Mar 2005)

Yup, they are full of crap. 

The only time a cadet is paid is when they get a training bonus from camp or if you are a staff cadet during the summer. 

No cadet is paid for just regular training nights.


----------



## cursedhighlander (5 Mar 2005)

Yea I definitley agree. Cadets are paid either on training bonuses at summer training camps or when they are staff at summer training camps.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Mar 2005)

thats what I figured, thanks.   :


----------



## Chang (5 Mar 2005)

or maybe his CICs decided to give him a little incentive? lol


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Mar 2005)

Well if by RCAC he means Royal Canadian Armoured Corps, then yes he would be getting paid as a Troop Leader ... however if this person is at your school it is likely they are a cadet, in which case there is no pay.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Mar 2005)

I said Cadet. I meant Royal Canadian Army Cadets.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Mar 2005)

Just stating other possibilities .... you can be a cadet and a reservist at the same time (thus a potential member of the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps)


----------



## Burrows (5 Mar 2005)

He wouldnt be a troop commander would he though...unless this troop commander failed highschool.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Mar 2005)

he never said high school. college and universities are schools as well. i have known some cadets to be in college and university.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Mar 2005)

Did anyone think of the fact he may have been a staff cadet and was relating his experiences from the summer? He'd have gotten $$$ from that...


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Mar 2005)

ya that is also a good possability, good thinking


----------



## 407QOCH (5 Mar 2005)

I say he is full of it, ive never heard of cadets being paid other than camp or staff.


----------



## Love793 (5 Mar 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Did anyone think of the fact he may have been a staff cadet and was relating his experiences from the summer? He'd have gotten $$$ from that...



Still wouldn't have been a Troop Leader.  Last I checked at ACSTCs, you all worked in Platoons and Companies.  Also, a Tp Leader is a Subalterns position.  Pl or Tp WO yes, Pl Comander or "Troupie" (Friendly and affectionate Armoured term for Troop Leader), unlikely.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Mar 2005)

Alright,that makes sense. I'm a pigeon, never been to an A(rmy)CSTC........


----------



## Love793 (5 Mar 2005)

Same thing, Flight commanders are actually supposed to be Jr Officers as well.  A FSgt is actually a Warrant Officer, by equivalent.


----------



## condor888000 (5 Mar 2005)

At camp flt comd's are junior officers, I've had a Officer Cadet, a Lieutenant, and a Captain. At LHQ they are normally a FSgt(rank) or Sgt with the Flt Sgt(position) or 2IC positon being filled by a Sgt


----------

